# heat press front and back



## sticky (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi everyone I was wondering is it possible to heat press on the front and back of a t shirt? Where can I go about to find more information about this?

Thanks! This t shirt forums rock!!! Hehe


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes.. you can do that. 

I think you need to use a teflon sheet to protect the first print from melting when you do the second print.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes you can and you need to use a teflon sheet too. Allways use a sheet to protect the platen. This will help to keep your press clean.


----------



## sticky (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'm just making sure and doing research right now, I'm still saving money to get a heat press.


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

You could also stick and oversized mouse pad inside the shirt to protect the first transfer. I've read here someone has done this. Badalou maybe.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

They also sell teflon pillows. These are great for hoodies w/ zippers.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

If you haven't bought a heat press yet, Cliff Hix Engineering makes a press called "The Splitter" that the lower platen is raised so you can slide a shirt over it. First Edition sells it, I received the brochure with a sample pack of transfers from them. It's $4,000 though...

...Mat


----------



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm getting ready to do some sport bags, 600 denier polyester. I have a transfer for the front zipper pocket. I can tell before I start this project may require some ingenuity and one of those "pillows", probably three hands and a foot to get the bag laid out right. Can you tell me where to get a teflon pillow?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

Imprintables Warehouse is one place that has them. There are probably others as well.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have another question to add to this. I have a teflon cover sheet for the bottom platen and a teflon cover sheet for the top. Now I would think that because you have to pre-heat the bottom platen that you would have to put yet another teflon sheet down on top of the one on the bottom due to the amount of heat that there is, I would just think that the image would "burn" onto the bottom teflon sheet. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

dmm26 said:


> Now I would think that because you have to pre-heat the bottom platen that you would have to put yet another teflon sheet down on top of the one on the bottom due to the amount of heat that there is, I would just think that the image would "burn" onto the bottom teflon sheet. Am I right or wrong?



You shouldn't need to pre-heat the bottom platen -- when people talk about pre-heating, they generally refer to pre-heating the shirt itself before ypu press (to get moisture out and get a nice smooth surface to apply to).


----------



## belancergolf7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quick question:

I am going to need to print on front and back of a shirt as well using a heat press. I am using ironall transfers. (love them) So where exactly would I place the teflon sheet? I use a teflon sheet for my shirts anyways, would I just put it between the press hot plate and the shirt like I usually do, or would i have to stick the teflon sheet inside the shirt?

thanks for your help guys.  It's really appreciated. These shirts are being made for a fundraiser.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

G'morning . . .

if your pressing t-shirts---

after you press the one side of your shirt . . put some parchment paper on the press pad then the shirt for the second pressing and then your teflon sheet . . .

the parchment paper will protect the pad and take care of the 1st side of the shirt that your had already pressed . . .


Diane
;o}


----------

